# White nasal discharge?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Really thin and almost foamy?


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Did it appear after a work out?


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Not normally an issue - if it was yellow you probably have an issue, white usually means something like allergies, dust in the nose, etc.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I was thinking allergies too.


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

nah don't worry unless it gets really gloopy and yellowish. Alli gets it sometimes but i just clean it out with a *clean* spounge and it doesn't usually come back too often.

If it starts looking like human boggies like we get when we have colds, she may have something up


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

White discharge (almost like whipped cream) is typically caused by some irritation up in the nose and usually goes away by itself. Just keep an eye on it, but if your horse stops eating, drinking, or becomes lethargic, call the vet right away.


----------



## speckledchick (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay thanks guys!


----------

